# Dog Sling Carrier



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All..
Do any of you use a "Dog Sling" to carry your Chi. around in
If so, what kind do you use and how does it work for ya??
I'm thinking of buying a FUNDLE or some kind of sling carrier
especially for the winter months ahead.
Blessings.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Bumping this since I'm in search of a sling carrier myself. I'm also interested in a fundle but would like to know if it's any good.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I got one. I got this one through etsy:
Custom made soft fleece sling dog pet carrier by petcollarsandmore
It is fleece, has a nice "pillow" bottom and is super warm. I had her make it a bit longer than her standard size since I am a plus sized girl but I wish that I had left it the length she normally makes them as it is a touch too long. It has (like all of them do I think) an elastic sewn in with a clasp to clip onto her harness.

This would take a clever, talented or crafty person no time at all to make. Since I am none of those, I bought it.
Ours is brown with pink dots on the outside and pink with brown dots on the inside.

I have not carried Eden (who I bought it for) in it outside yet. I used it like mad when she was spayed. She stayed bundled, warm, close to me and rested.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 2 for Chico and I love them........ hands-free when I need to have him in my arms....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jan-are yours the Outward Hound brand? Those looked VERY nicely made.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I have searched Many over the weeks and find the Fundle the best one
thus far, thou it is a little pricey. Good reviews on it.
I've heard the outwardhound sling is not deep enough. ""??""
*Helpful reminder when purchasing one,,, I read to consider the length
of your dog, don't just go on the weight alone.

Yes, when I get mine I will respond back with my own review of
it. Blessings, Happy Thanksgiving Everyone... Hugs!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Jan-are yours the Outward Hound brand? Those looked VERY nicely made.


I do have an Outward Hound that I use sometimes... but my *FAVORITE* is a Pawpoose.... I love it and use it alot... when Chico was recooperating from his surgery we used the Pawpoose anytime we went shopping 

Pawpoose Sling Pet Carrier


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Jan
Re: Outward hound sling, how much does your guy weigh??
I've read there depth is pretty low and could've been made taller...?..
The outward hound was my first pick when I started looking for one,
till I heard about the depth and I thought, heck,, I don't want him
feeling like he's about to rall out of it all the time. 
The Fundle is pricey but has cool features with it, zipper/mesh top/
cushions on side/comfy shoulder strap.
My guy is a stocky build 8 lbs. +- a little, so I don't
think just any would do him. Not sure, never used one yet.
Thanks, Blessings.
Could you share a pic. of him in it for us??


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

pmum said:


> Hi Jan
> Re: Outward hound sling, how much does your guy weigh??
> I've read there depth is pretty low and could've been made taller...?..
> The outward hound was my first pick when I started looking for one,
> ...


Chico is 'stocky'... ummm overweight.... so the Outward Hound, IMO, isn't deep enough, I am afraid he will jump out... but the PawPoose cradles Chico.... Its alittle cumbersome to get him in it but once in the sling Chico just sits quietly and 'goes for the ride'...lol...I really like it.... I'll try to get a pic of him tomorrow for you.......


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

jan896 said:


> Chico is 'stocky'... ummm overweight....I'll try to get a pic of him tomorrow for you.......


Chico is not overweight. He is just "big-boned", bless him! haha! My fav pic of him is in his little life jacket!!
Cannot wait to see him in a sling.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just got one for Amberleah from Petedge. I put in in few time and I nee to do some adjustments to it, I am so short 5 foot that it big on me and she hangs down to low and when I walk my legs shake her around. But when I get it fix I will love it. 

This is the one but in pick and brown.
East Side Collection Reversible Sling Pet Carriers | PetEdge.com


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the East side sling carrier to and my girls love them. They are comfortable for me to because the strap area is really just the sling folded and distributes the weight evenly on my shoulder. The only thing is I wish the pocket was a little deeper, the girls, especially Kira because she's bigger tends to lean out a little to much so I have to keep am eye on her placement.

Something else I use is a couple of canvas messanger bags that I made warm liners for. I just sling one on either side for each pup and off we go walking. They're deep enough that the girls just sit and put their front paws out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I got one. I got this one through etsy:
> Custom made soft fleece sling dog pet carrier by petcollarsandmore
> It is fleece, has a nice "pillow" bottom and is super warm. I had her make it a bit longer than her standard size since I am a plus sized girl but I wish that I had left it the length she normally makes them as it is a touch too long. It has (like all of them do I think) an elastic sewn in with a clasp to clip onto her harness.
> 
> ...


I actually almost order that one. I've emailed the seller about custom size because I am very petite. But I still wasn't sure because I want something that you can close so you can have a quick run to the store to grab some coffee or something without someone knowing that you have a dog in there. That's why I like fundle.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Does any of you have this one?

Snoozer Cross Body Pet Carrier - Pet Carriers & Purses

If you do, how do you like it? I like this one too. And it is much cheaper than a fundle.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the large Fundle. I love it! The strap is soooo comfy!
I used the Fundle for my Pomeranian, she was 7 pounds and very fluffy, and she fit nicely.
And what I like about it is that you can carry your purse at the same time. 
Because with regular carriers you end up either having two bags on your shoulder or the carrier on your shoulder and the bag in your hand, it's annoying!
The Fundle goes across so it's great! I definitely think it's worth the money.

I attached a picture of the one I have, I like it so much I want a second!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi LS
Thanks for leaving some feedback on your Fundle.
They seem pretty decently well made and some thought
actually went into the making of it, according to pic's. and info.
I've read on them. Thanks... 
I have picked out three different sling carriers so far, but really
thinking of sticking to the fundle. 
Blessings.

P.S- LS, you mentioned your Pom. is 7 lbs. and you bought the
large size. Makes me wonder if I need the large size for my 8 lb. Chi.
I'm almost near five foot myself and don't want one that is too big/bulky
for my small frame to carry thou at same time, I want my guy to fit 
comfy in it. ???


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pmum said:


> Hi LS
> Thanks for leaving some feedback on your Fundle.
> They seem pretty decently well made and some thought
> actually went into the making of it, according to pic's. and info.
> ...


You know I don't find the large Fundle big at all. It is very compact, yet it magically fit my Pom. 
If you like I can take a picture of it next to something so you can get a better idea. 
Because on the web photos it looks much bigger than in real life.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OOPS! 
I made a mistake, I have the STANDARD one, not large.
There are 3 sizes, mini, standard and large.
The standard one is meant for dogs up to 11 lbs. But I think 8-9 would be the limit.


To give you an idea, here it is next to Chanel, she is 5.5lbs.










And a picture of Chanel in it, she is not impressed with me for waking her up,lol.
In the picture she is standing up inside the carrier, so your 8 pound pup will be ok to lie down.










Good luck! Hope that was a little helpful


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Ls. My chi is 5lbs. I want to buy a fundle but I don't know what size I should get. Could you tell me how the standard fit Chanel? Would the mini be too small?



~LS~ said:


> OOPS!
> I made a mistake, I have the STANDARD one, not large.
> There are 3 sizes, mini, standard and large.
> The standard one is meant for dogs up to 11 lbs. But I think 8-9 would be the limit.
> ...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

efinishya said:


> Hi Ls. My chi is 5lbs. I want to buy a fundle but I don't know what size I should get. Could you tell me how the standard fit Chanel? Would the mini be too small?



Chanel is 5.5lbs and she can stand up in it, Kissa was 7lbs and she could only lie down(which is technically what these slings are for)
You see I like a little extra room, so if I get a second Fundle for Chanel I'd buy a standard one again.
If ever you get the standard and it turns out to be a little bit deep, than you can always add a small blanket to the bottom.
But I'm sure length and width wise it will be perfect for your dog.
I never saw or felt the mini, but it says the weight limit is 3.5 lbs. So I think you should definitely go with the standard.
Here is a link I found which will help with the sizes...

Pet Sling | Dog and Cat Carrier | Pet Car Seat and Travel Bag |Fundle &#174 Ultimate Pet Sling Size Chart


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just watched this video, I can not hear what the lady is saying(no volume).
But you can see the mini Fundle in the background, and it's super tiny!
Also in the comments section someone recommends the standard for a 4.25lbs dog.
So Elza I think standard is the way to go for you for sure!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank You LS for the great feed back, and pic. :love7:
It helped!!! 
Blessings.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you LS. Yeah I can see that the mini is very small. I'm getting the black and white polka dot in standard. Yay! I'm very excited.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad I could help 
But now I really want a second one!!! :lol:


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone from Australia ordered/have one? If so which site did you order it from?


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I use an Outward Hound sling. Minnie absolutely loves it and so do I. It makes doing what I need to do around the house so much easier since I can hold her and still have my hands free. She will go get it and drag it to me if she wants to be carried. LOL! I got it on sale at Petco for $11.


----------

